# Chris Christiansen



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ever run a sale or is that a dirty word?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't know if/where their products go on sale, but I just received my CC Staggered tooth Buttercomb in the mail today!!!!!! And boy do I love it! Holy cow, how did I live with 2 Havs without it? The boys aren't too thrilled with my new-found love of grooming, though :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't really seen any actual sales but sometimes showdogstore.com has coupons for X% off your next purchase, and on the CC website if you buy the Kool Dryer you get a free grooming tote... other than that I havent seen anything.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I bet if you got on a mailing list they would send info about "private" sales. Many companies have mailing lists like that


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> I don't know if/where their products go on sale, but I just received my CC Staggered tooth Buttercomb in the mail today!!!!!! And boy do I love it! Holy cow, how did I live with 2 Havs without it? The boys aren't too thrilled with my new-found love of grooming, though :biggrin1:


*That is the comb I want to go on sale.*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good question, cause I WANT that comb, but it is just too expensive to justify right now. If anyone finds one at a good price, please let me know!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen CC products on sale or at a lower price anywhere. Even at the shows, they still carry the same prices, but you save on shipping. You can always drop them an email and ask.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> I don't know if/where their products go on sale, but I just received my CC Staggered tooth Buttercomb in the mail today!!!!!! And boy do I love it! *Holy cow, how did I live with 2 Havs without it? * The boys aren't too thrilled with my new-found love of grooming, though :biggrin1:


Kristin, my exact thoughts! What has been working AMAZINGLY well for me is the combination of Mark Kolbe's Dynamic Duo brushes. The light weight combo brush does wonders with the mats and the pin brush moves through the coat smoothly for the final brushing. The combination use of grey hound, buttercomb and Kolbe brushes has reduced my grooming time so significantly that I wish I had them right from the beginning.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with Kimberly... if you wait till it is on sale, you will never get it. I generally try to find the vendors at the show cause I feel like I did save 20% with no shipping and you get to feel the brush in your hand. Most will even let you run it over your dog


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Would someone mind posting a link to the CC staggered buttercomb that I've heard raves about on the boards? I thought it was this one: http://www.showdogstore.com/chrischristensen-staggertoothcomb6spine114teethwith18staggerfrontobackknockoutthoseknots.aspx
but that is listed as "stagger tooth comb" - not buttercomb. I'm a novice and not sure if there is a difference.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's the same comb, Lexismom. I think the use of the word "butter comb/buttercomb" has just come to be used for all their combs by some people. The staggertooth comb is the "staggered buttercomb" as you listed above - same thing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, the link to the official Chris Christensen web site is http://www.chrissystems.com if you want to compare information & photos.


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly! That's great to know. I'll definitely check out the site.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kristin, do you find the staggered comb very heavy to use? Someone mentioned that it was heavy, so I am collecting opinions 

I just ordered a new pin brush from CC with longer pins. Scout is getting more sensitive and doesn't like my non-CC pin brush anymore. My old CC brush has shorter pins - too short for their thick coats - and Lincoln chewed the handle when he was a puppy which makes it uncomfortable to use. Stinker.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Jane said:


> Kristin, do you find the staggered comb very heavy to use? Someone mentioned that it was heavy, so I am collecting opinions
> 
> I just ordered a new pin brush from CC with longer pins. Scout is getting more sensitive and doesn't like my non-CC pin brush anymore. My old CC brush has shorter pins - too short for their thick coats - and Lincoln chewed the handle when he was a puppy which makes it uncomfortable to use. Stinker.


Hi Jane! :biggrin1:

I think the staggered tooth butter comb is weighty, but I love that about it. I am probably not the best person to ask about the relative "heaviness" of an object because I love lifting weights and I work in a profession where I have to keep my arms straight out in a chemical hood pipetting for long periods of time . I think in general people that don't mind repetitions with a 5-10 lb dumbbell could handle the comb readily for a longer grooming session without getting tired. One feature that I like about the staggered tooth comb is that it seems to almost work through the mat for you based on its mass as gravity takes the comb downwards. Not sure if this description helped, hope it did! ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, I think this is just one more excuse for lunch in the next week or two. Then I can loan mine to you.


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Well, I am new to this forum---this is my first post. But from all I had read, I ordered the comb. It came last week and really is amazing!!!! Thanks for all the comments. I have been learning so much. My Linus had his "snip" on the 12th (at 6 months) and did great. Used a onesy......it is really great all the info a quiet reader can gather!!
Thanks to all of you!
Suzy


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome Suzy!!!! Nice to meet you  I'm really glad to hear you are enjoying the comb. Very cute Hav!

I should add that I don't mean that the comb weighs 5-10 lbs, I just meant that if you are used to using light weights for reps, then the comb shouldn't be a problem :biggrin1:


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Suzy, and welcome!

Glad to hear that the comb is working out for you... I think you put me over the edge to order one  Lexi was spayed on the 18th, and the onesie (while working perfectly from preventing her from getting at her wound) is getting the fur on her chest so matted that we are working out the mats for 30 minutes twice a day! Aargh. Her cheapo PetSmart rotating comb is just not doing the trick.

P.S. Linus is adorable in your avatar pic!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Hi Jane! :biggrin1:
> 
> I think the staggered tooth butter comb is weighty, but I love that about it. I am probably not the best person to ask about the relative "heaviness" of an object because I love lifting weights and I work in a profession where I have to keep my arms straight out in a chemical hood pipetting for long periods of time . I think in general people that don't mind repetitions with a 5-10 lb dumbbell could handle the comb readily for a longer grooming session without getting tired. One feature that I like about the staggered tooth comb is that it seems to almost work through the mat for you based on its mass as gravity takes the comb downwards. Not sure if this description helped, hope it did! ound:


Thanks, Kristin! I have pretty weak arms, so I think this comb is not for me. I'm a wimp!

Kimberly, thanks for offering to loan me yours. Maybe I'll try lifting it to see if I can handle it the next time I'm over at your place 

I just got my 1" (27mm) new brass pin brush from CC. Wowee - it worked really well on Scout and I think he was more comfortable. Lincoln's coat is SO dense and thick, it is always a challenge, but this new brush removed a TON of hair. I hope that means it was more effective than the other brush vs. did damage! I swear he looks thinner today :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I received the CC buttercomb today. Yea! I have tried it out and I really like it. 

I was shocked at how heavy it is but I think it will be a good comb.


----------

